# Lunatic ward [Op. E11 4.0i]



## Eftos (Oct 1, 2008)

Lunatic ward [Op. E11 4.0i] 02:29 from Local Sense Technology (1999-2014)


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

Call me conservative aristocrat but I laughed.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Actually, I kind of like this. Would be great as the opening music to a horror film or something. There is a strange kind of lyricism here. I can't believe I approve.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I personally prefer Cage's 4'33. It's less painful to my ears and contains more musical substance than this sonic orgy.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I like this. Of course it might sound a teensy bit better with an orchestra, but that's not too far of a stretch of the3 imagination. Wordless sopranos get to me every time (as in Sinfonia Antartica).

Reminds me vaguely of Steve Layton's work (perhaps it is?) but a bit more accessible rhythmically.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## elp (May 6, 2009)

awesome, 

really interesting, tell me more about it; 
instrumentation? where it was recorded? what inspirate it? etc etc


----------

